# Genetically modified corn



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

You might be hearing a lot about genetically modified corn and cancer soon:

France orders probe after rat study links GM corn, cancer - FRANCE 24


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

While I'm not a fan of Monsanto in the slightest, this study is already considered to be rather suspect. The paper itself doesn't appear to be online yet, but the New York Times has a summary of the arguments here.

This isn't to say that we should all be eating heaps of GM corn slathered with Roundup with impunity, but this is not a study worth getting up in arms about. There are many very good reasons to oppose Monsanto's business practices as well as their products, but I cringe when I hear about studies like this as it reduces the credibility of those who oppose GM foods.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

stratos said:


> You might be hearing a lot about genetically modified corn and cancer soon:
> 
> France orders probe after rat study links GM corn, cancer - FRANCE 24


It's most likely the weed killer.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

fuzzysocks said:


> While I'm not a fan of Monsanto in the slightest, this study is already considered to be rather suspect. The paper itself doesn't appear to be online yet, but the New York Times has a summary of the arguments here.
> 
> This isn't to say that we should all be eating heaps of GM corn slathered with Roundup with impunity, but this is not a study worth getting up in arms about. There are many very good reasons to oppose Monsanto's business practices as well as their products, but I cringe when I hear about studies like this as it reduces the credibility of those who oppose GM foods.


My sentiments exactly; especially in regards to the business practices.

This study only involved a sample size of something like 40 mice from what I saw which is unfortunate.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Given that the majority of tumors resulted in female rats is not surprising. As Glyphosate is reported to be an estrogen synthesis inhibitor (richard et al. 2005) I'm not at all convinced the GM Corn was responsible. 

Glyphosate based pesticides have been linked to hormone disorders and reproductive maladies for many years. (Walsh et al, 2000) (Gasnier et al 2009) (Romano et al 2010) (Marc et al 2005)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Meh........


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

What was wrong with regular corn?

If it ain't broke... don't fix it!


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Here we go again, trying to save the world stratos? I am kind of getting tired if it!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the fact there are such intelligent people on this forum with such a wealth of expertise and knowledge. I would never get around to finding out the information posted here, but appreciate learning about it.



Algae Beater said:


> Given that the majority of tumors resulted in female rats is not surprising. As Glyphosate is reported to be an estrogen synthesis inhibitor (richard et al. 2005) I'm not at all convinced the GM Corn was responsible.
> 
> Glyphosate based pesticides have been linked to hormone disorders and reproductive maladies for many years. (Walsh et al, 2000) (Gasnier et al 2009) (Romano et al 2010) (Marc et al 2005)


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Turns out the corn used in the study was Canadian grown: GM corn linked to early death in new study


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

If only every supposed cancer causing food study were true. Not sure what there will be left to eat :lol:


----------

